# Favorite Bass lures?



## FL.Native

What are your favorite bass lures? I like the good ol' plastic worms and beetle spins and depending on the conditions a popper lure.


----------



## bobberboy

Most of the time i eather use a beetle spin or a slash bait,and then go from there.


----------



## hunter121390

i like using a rapala and/or a jig and twister tail. those work the best for me around here


----------



## Mr. Bass

Plastic ribbon tail worms are good, as well as Senko type baits, but I have to agree the grub seems to work well here for the smallies. For Largemouth, I like the jig and pig as well as cranks, but it all depends on the conditions.


----------



## duckman27

7 1/2 inch zoom black worm. Caught multiple bass over 4 1/2 pounds on them this summer. Including a 10 pound 2 ounce largemouth


----------



## Bagman

_*THE*_ bass killer/go-to/confidence bait for me is the trusty Terminator white spinnerbait (1/2 or 3/4 ounce) with dual willow leaf blades and the Mr. Twister Twin Tail grub on the back end. Nothing like it. It can be used at virtually any depth, fished fast or slow and nearly 100% weedless. Boated about 30 buckets with it last Saturday and scored a 10lb bonus Northern Pike as well. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper

Yeah, if a spinner bait with a white base color can't catch you at least a few little ones, you can be sure it's going to be tough day of fishing.


----------



## njsimonson

Ah yes, the "favorite lures" thread.

One of my "favorite threads."

5" Senko 
Rootbeer/Green & Black Flake
Green Pumpkin w. Chartreuse Tip
Bubblegum

7" Zoom Trick Worm
Pink

X-Rap
Perch
Purple Chub
Orange

4" Chompers Tubes
Watermelon w/ Red & Black Flake
Black w/ Red Flake
Rootbeer w/ Green & Black Flake

Zara Spook
Black
Frog

But for smallies, nothing beats a 1/8 oz jig and 3" curlytail grub.

Stock up for the spring now, y'here?


----------



## TK33

weedless bitsy bugs, and senkos on a weedless football head.

All pumpkin


----------



## ileddog

Im trying to figure out why this topic is on here twice :sniper:


----------



## Bassmaster95

I think the best lures are the Storm Wildeye Swim Shad(Bluegill, and Baby bass colors) and the Rebel Grasshopper.


----------



## JimHickey

This is one I can't resist ....

Ah yes, the "favorite lures" thread.

One of my "favorite threads."

5" Senko

Blue-Black Charteuse
Cinnamon - Purple & Black Flake
Red Shad

7" Berkley Powerworm

Blue Fleck & Junebug

X-Rap

Black & Gold

3.5" Gitzits

Smoke w/ Red & Black Flake
Pumpkin Pepper

Rocky Ledge Vibra-Bug

Golden Shiner
Texas Red

Smallmouths, 1/4 oz chartreuse buzzbaits (yes buzzbaits  ) &

1/8 oz jig and 4" Yamamotto Cinnamon-Green Flake curlytail grub.


----------



## OverLord

I like 5" senkos, grnpump blackflake.. but its not always about the bait, its where you put them and how you fish em

In spring I love x-raps the biggest size gold/silver/hot head/clown/purple ghost

When the largemouths start hitting topwater I love booyahbuzzbaits with a trailer hook.


----------



## cut'em

Nothing like talking Bass fishing when we froze up solid.  I've got three main baits that I would trust everything on. #1... 4" slider worm blk/chrt 1/8 oz. head on 6 lb. test. #2... 3/8 blu/blk/prpl jig with blue/blk pork 17 lb. test and lastly the good ol Manns frog White with 17 lb. test. I grew up fishing the Hudsin River which is tidal that 4" worm on light line lets it drift with the tide as it sinks nice and slow. The slider is my all time favorite.


----------



## winchestersx3

There is NOTHING better than a green senko or a shaky head with a creature bait. It will work in any weather condition anywhere.


----------



## hogcaller

Mepps Aglia #3 gold spinner with skirt! Can't beat it!


----------



## smithdwsn

My favourite Bass lures is Rebel Grasshopper. 
It is amazing and wonderful!
I like very much!


----------



## Julietnoel35

I gotta go with the Bill Dance Xcalibur Popper for topwater. The thing is unbeatable, I tear the largies up every time I go to KY lake.
My go to for under water is the Rappala Shad Rap....super shallow #'s 7 and 8. Minnow colored.....I crush with those in the ponds around my house.


----------



## XxBrownDownBuckXx

Jack Cover Craw 4inch craw dads


----------



## Jig Master

Any brand of rubber worms, frogs, crawfish or minnows are my favorites for either smallmouths or largemouths. I like that I can let the fish swim around a bit before setting the hook.


----------



## chacto

top water....strike kings frog top water is so exciting


----------



## spentwings

I've probably used them all at one point or another but I love fishing shallow running cranks.
Wonder if that's why I've caught the majority of my bass on them? :wink: 
Largest to date,,, 6 1/2 lbs on a Rebel Wee Frog.


----------



## rebelp74

Depends on multiple factors for me but my favorite to fish with is a topwater, walk the dog style.


----------



## tekoutdoors.co

This depends on what type of bass you are fishing for. Largemouth will go after about anything you just need to make them mad it seems like.

Largemouth favorite:

Calm days I will throw a buzzing frog or a hollow body frog. Just have to learn to wait to set the hook when they hit it.

Windy days I will throw a spinnerbait, spoon, mimic minnow, chatterbait or a shallow diving crankbait.

Smallmouth favorite:

Calm days I stick to smaller skitter pop, small spook or Rapala Esko.

Windy days I have fished for them with gumball jig with a mister twister or sassy shad. I caught a 20" off a 4" sassy shad with a gumball jig (purple back and white belly on spiritwood lake). Husky jerks work good some days also.


----------



## goldhunter

Anybody have an opinion on how umbrella rigs?


----------



## Shanec70

goldhunter said:


> Anybody have an opinion on how umbrella rigs?


If you are looking for an umbrella rig, I suggest you look into the ABT Umbrella Rig. Top quality and Top of the line lure, but with a top of the line price too.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/ABT_Lure ... ABTSR.html


----------



## goldhunter

Ok thanks. just realized you cant use umbrella rigs in Iowa :******:


----------



## Pellet_fire_177

Im a fan of a green rooster tail with a copper spinner. Also a brown rapala lure. Works every time haha


----------

